# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  Huawei Ascend G300 صور ومواصفات وسعر عيوب جوال اسكيند جي 300

## mohamed73

هواوي اسكيند جي 300 الجديد هاتف موبايل Huawei Ascend G300 بنظام اندرويد ics 4    *Huawei Ascend G300*   *مواصفات هواوي اسكيند جي 300 - Huawei Ascend G300 Specifications* الالوان
أسود
فضي    الذاكرة
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتى 32 GB     الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 5 MP
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي      مميزات أخرى
نظام خبز الزنجبيل Android OS, v2.3
A-GPS
Bluetooth
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 140 جرام
شاشة TFT  باللمس بحجم 4 انش
درجة وضوح الشاشة 480x800 pixels
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
سمك الجهاز 10.5 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 900 / 2100      *عيوب الموبايل Huawei Ascend G300*
لا يوجد خدمة الراديو
لايوجد خدمة NFC
** *المعلومات حول الجهاز قليلة لهذا أغلب المواصفات غير مذكورة*       *سعر هواوي اسيند جي 300 Ascend G300 - اسعار Huawei Ascend G300 prices*
سعر Huawei Ascend G300 بالدولار : تقريبا 250 دولار امريكي ** ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء*       *صور هواوي اسكيند جي 300 , Huawei Ascend G300 images*  
Huawei Ascend G300

----------

